# Firmware Update Popup?



## carycooke (Oct 17, 2011)

i know people are getting the OTA update popup but i got a Firmware Update popup but it said my battery was to low to start process???
Any ideas?? Anyone else getting this??


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

is this stock rom?


----------



## carycooke (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm rooted but its a themed version of the .9 update Rom


----------



## Cubs2008 (Aug 18, 2011)

Use TiBu or something similar and remove or freeze com.smithmicro.dm...that's what Verizon is using to detect and push out the OTA.


----------



## carycooke (Oct 17, 2011)

Cool thx


----------



## izzaeroth (Jul 22, 2011)

Would changing the s/w ver in the build.prop stop it? I know that worked for me when they forced the .5 on me from the .3 Rom I was on

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

